# CommentEdit -> Verbesserungsvorschläge umgesetzt



## sps-concept (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge wurden neuen Version realisiert... Danke für das Feedback! Vor allem an Ralle.

Shortcuts STRG+O  STRG+S
Datei speichern unter
Suchoptionen speichern
Fehlermeldungen überarbeitet

Die aktuelle Version steht ab sofort zum Download bereit.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2006)

Danke, ich teste es und meld mich die Woche nochmal.


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2006)

2 Sachen

1. bei der Installation:







Ist wohl eher mal wieder ein Microsoft-Problemchen und auch nicht kritisch.

2. Wenn man mehrmals Quellen lädt und dann im das Anzeigefenster klickt passiert manchmal folgendes:






Ansonsten tut es was es soll, .... prima   .


----------



## sps-concept (9 Januar 2006)

*Problem*

Hallo Ralle,

die 2. Sache ist so bei mir nicht. Kannste mal genau beschreiben was du da machst und ob das bei allen Quellen ist? Ich konnte den Fehler nicht reproduzieren. Kam bei mir auch nie vor. Hat ansonsten auch noch niemand gemeldet. Das muss dann aber auch schon mit der Vorgängerversion so sein. Kannste das mal probieren?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2006)

Glaube ich habs.
Hatte nur eine kleine Test-AWL-Quelle benutzt. Wenn man die öffnet (6 Zeilen oder so) und dann auf leere Zeilen in der Tabelle klickt, kommt die Fehlermeldung, mit anschließendem Progammabsturz. (Kam mir von Delphi gleich so bekannt vor das Problem   ).


----------



## sps-concept (9 Januar 2006)

*erledigt*

Hallo Ralle,

Fehler beseitigt... Danke fürs Feedback!

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (10 Januar 2006)

*CommentEdit*

Hallo Ralle,

die Meldung die du oben unter 1. hast kommt wahrscheinlich immer.. sozusagen als Hinweis. Haste dir die neue Version runtergeladen?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Ralle (10 Januar 2006)

Nö, noch nicht, mach ich aber morgen  :lol: .


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2006)

*nochmal geändert*

Hallo,

hab nochmal nachgelegt. Mal sehen wer die Änderungen findet ;-)

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*Änderung*

Fehlerbereinigung? Neuerung?

Tino


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: nochmal geändert*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab nochmal nachgelegt. Mal sehen wer die Änderungen findet ;-)
> 
> ...




Und was gibt es zu gewinnen?

Jürgen


----------



## sps-concept (12 Januar 2006)

*Änderung*

nichts   das Tool ist ja schon kostenlos. Vielleicht sieht das ja jemand als Gewinn an....

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: nochmal geändert*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sps-concept schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibt man den kleinen Finger dann wollen manche die ganze Hand. Nicht danke sagen, aber wollen noch mehr. Leider gibts von den Typen zu viele.

Tino


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*Danke*

Guten Abend sps-Volk!

Ich sage danke. Ein nettes Tool ist es geworden. So mancher wird zwar sagen "brauche ich nicht, wofür soll das gut sein?". Aber für so manchen wirds eine Hilfe sein. Es ist nicht selbstverständlich dass jemand Programme verschenkt. Klar es spielt auch der Werbefaktor ne Rolle. Weiter so und viel Erfolg mit den anderen Tools.

An den Admin: Kann man irgendwo eine Toolübersicht zusammenstellen?

Hans


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

*geändert*

Hi

kanns sein dass man die Startwarnung jetzt wegbringt?

Uwe


----------

